# Health Insurance Options for couple over 80.



## Meath Lady (7 Apr 2013)

Snowy B You can probably assist me with this. Elderly parents 80 and 83 renewing health insurance policy. Current policy with Aviva Level 2 Hospital to be renewed on 1st May to cost 1348 per person. Can you give me some options here. Bearing in mind both currently have medical cards they probably do not need day to day expenses. However thinking if one passed away medical card might be taken back as second might be over the limit (would have to check this out). Also one parent currently in public nursing home where we are led to believe all his needs will be looked after and they are paying a substantial amount under the fair deal scheme for this nursing home, (again would have to look further at this as they have had health insurance for over 50 years so would not like to mess up now).

Any advice help would be appreciated.


----------



## snowyb (7 Apr 2013)

Hi Meath Lady,

To put it in a nutshell, Company Care Plus with Laya Healthcare would be the ideal choice to cover all their needs, for both hospital and outpatient cover.

Probably the most important feature to make sure is included on a plan for people at that age is 'no hospital excess'. 
 That's if they use private or hi-tech hospitals.  If they just use public hospitals, the hospital excess won't affect them.

Company Care Plus increased in price on 1st April 2013 to 1201pa(1237pa)
price in brackets includes a 3% charge if paying by instalments.

This plan includes excellent outpatient cover with no waiting times for people of any age. 
 So,  it doesn't matter if your mother runs into problems down the road with the Medical Card,  she'll have outpatient cover to fall back on.
All other companies will apply a 2 yr waiting time for this type of cover for over 65s.

Just to confirm, the plan is called 'Aviva Level 2 Hospital'?  This plan increased to 1466pa on 31 March 2013 as per HIA website.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?23&198/

Regards,
Snowyb


----------



## pj111 (7 Apr 2013)

The price quoted on HIA is for a new customer.An existing customer pays a lowerprice.


----------



## snowyb (7 Apr 2013)

pj111 said:


> The price quoted on HIA is for a new customer.An existing customer pays a lowerprice.



Hi pj111,

How come the Hia don't highlight this kind of info to the public?  Or are they even aware of it?

Snowyb


----------



## Meath Lady (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks Snowy B. Will take a better look at that later. As PJ111 said it must be a different price for existing customers as this is what they quoted and I did notice it was higher on the website. Thanks again


----------



## Meath Lady (9 Apr 2013)

Mum thinks she will still have entitlement to medical card in the future so would Company Care Choice still be the best  and most economical option in your opinion.


----------



## snowyb (9 Apr 2013)

If outpatient cover is not a requirement, there are 3 alternative options to consider with no hospital excess as follows;

Laya Healthcare
1.  Healthwise Plus No Excess;   price per adult  1004pa (1034)  (price in brackets if paying by instalments)
This plan has no restrictions for orthopaedic surgery in private or hi-tech hospitals.

VHI Healthcare
2.  Plan PMI 30 12;    price per adult  1104pa; 
There is an 80% restriction on this plan for orthopaedic and cataract surgery in private + hi-tech hospitals. 

Glohealth
3.  Best Plan;    price per adult  1110pa;
There is a co payment of 2000 for orthopaedic surgery in private + hi-tech hospitals.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?23&277&314&299/



There are no cheaper alternative plans with no hospital excess with Aviva Health.
There are 2 plans with a hospital excess with Aviva Health that are worth considering as follows;

1.  Health Plan 05;    price per adult;    946pa  good hospital cover,  good outpatient cover( after 2 year waiting time they can claim for these)
75 euro hospital excess( a one off payment on admission to a private or hi-tech hospital )

2.  Level 2 Health Excess;     price per adult;  899pa  good hospital cover, limited outpatient cover,  125euro hospital excess.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?23&307&249/

Regards,
Snowyb


----------



## Meath Lady (10 Apr 2013)

OK thanks Snowy B you are so kind. Will study these further. Thanks again


----------



## SINED (27 Jun 2013)

HI Snowyb

I am 55 this July and need to get health cover for myself and wife age 53 to avoid long waiting period for over 55s looking for best cover at lowest cost as I am in low paid employment I AM CONSIDERING Glo Health Better Plan any advise would be much appreacated I find the H/INS area a minefield...Thanks Sined


----------



## snowyb (27 Jun 2013)

Hello Sined,

As you are both taking out private health insurance for the first time, there are 'New customer waiting times' that you will
have to serve. 

1. You will be covered just for 'accident or injury'  for the first 26 weeks.  After that you are covered for new conditions that need 
 surgery or treatment.

2. Pre-existing conditions;   If you have existing illnesses or conditions at the moment,  these illnesses will NOT be covered for 5 years.
A waiting time of 5 years applies to pre-existing conditions for new customers before any surgery or treatment can be done for these 
specific illnesses.
If you both have NO pre-existing conditions,  any new conditions and illnesses will be covered after the first 26 weeks is served(under 55 yrs).

Important Note;   The waiting time of 5 years applies to new customers 'under 55 years'.   This waiting time increases to 7 years for 
people aged 55 to 59.   
In your case,  as you will be 55 soon in July,  it is important that you join on July 1st 2013.  Once you are under 55 on renewal date(1/7/2013),
the 5 year waiting time for any pre-existing conditions will apply.

All details about new customer waiting times are available on the Health Insurance Authority website. 
www.hia.ie/consumer-information/waiting-periods/new-customer-waiting-periods/


Here are a few suggestions to consider, including your own choice with Glohealth;

1. Aviva Health;   Level 2 Health Excess;    price 904per adult;
2. Glohealth;        Better Plan;                     price 915 per adult;
3.  VHI Healthcare;  One Plan;                     price 943per adult;
4.  Laya;   Healthwise Plus No Excess;        price 1003per adult(1033pa includes 3% charge if paying by instalments).

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?249&298&105&277/

All the above plans include public,private and hi-tech hospital cover.

Note; Aviva and Glohealth charge 2000 for orthopaedic surgery(hip or knee replacement)  in a private or hi-tech hospital.
           VHI cover 80% of the cost of orthopaedic surgery in a private or hi-tech hospital.

Laya Healthcare is the only provider that fully covers orthopaedic surgery in a private or hi-tech hospital.
Orthopaedic surgery is fully covered in a public hospital - no extra charges apply.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## SINED (28 Jun 2013)

Thanks Snowby Great Information what do you think of Laya EssentialFirst @€582
covers all public hospitals would it be a good one to get on the ladder of Health Ins

Thanks Again Sined


----------



## snowyb (28 Jun 2013)

Hi Sined,

Laya's Essential First Plan is a great choice if you are quite happy just to stick with all the public hospitals.  It also fully covers cardiac surgery in the Mater Private and the Beacon hospitals(both hi-tech hospitals).

As I mentioned before, some people prefer to attend the big public hospitals by choice even though they may also have private hospital cover.  They think that the consultants have a broader and varied level of experience dealing with a wider range of cases on a daily basis. Its a personal choice type of thing.

These type of plans are becoming increasingly popular with the constant price hikes etc.  

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?285/

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## SINED (3 Jul 2013)

Thanks for all your help Snowyb I went for Glo Health Better Plan it covered more Hospitals in my area your advised was invaluable Sined


----------

